# BVI/USVI Sailing Itinerary for Children



## vtsailguy (Aug 4, 2010)

I thought I would share this, just been back from a charter and here are some of the things we learned about our trip. At the outset the goal was to have a children friendly charter experience, and the route we ended up doing worked (mostly) pretty well!

Enjoy!

BVI/USVI Sailing Itinerary for Children Redux | Sailing With Kids


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks for posting a follow up. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## SolSailor (Dec 30, 2012)

Excellent trip log... Can't wait to take my kids on that similar trip, hopefully soon. You have been bookmarked for future reference.


----------

